

Deep Shot: Google, MIT Sync PCs and Smartphones with Snap of Camera [w/ video] - spaceballs
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/06/17/deep-shot-google-mit-sync-pcs-and-smartphones-with-snap-of-camera-video/

======
athst
Amazing. This would be so useful in the morning - read stuff on your computer,
take it on your phone on the bus/subway to continue reading, and then throw it
up on your screen at work. They should call it "torch" or something like that
- feels like you're passing the olympic flame between devices.

------
orionlogic
i am too lazy to hold up my phone to monitor several times a day.Hold up, open
camera app, take photo, wait for process, get results. IMHO, this is right
problem with wrong solution. We need an different interface. May be like the
Apple's Airdrop and somekind of easy interface to push data from screen.

Lets not forget the argument that Apple made with not doing touchscreen on
laptops and pc's etc.

~~~
albemuth
The chrome2phone plugin works quite nicely for these cases

~~~
epiphany47
jw - is there a iPad/iPhone equivalent for chrome2phone?

~~~
macrael
Handoff -> <http://www.handoffapp.com/>

Works well. I'm not sure how many of the other solutions do this as well, but
it treats maps, websites, and phone numbers (and maybe more?) differently,
launching the appropriate apps in response.

------
follower
The method of sending data _back_ to the computer shown in the video is almost
more impressive.

I've often found that it's easier to take a photo of event information on a
computer screen rather than try to enter the information in my phone some
other way--which always struck me as "wrong". The method demonstrated seems
like a useful way of extending that action.

Another article on the same work:
[http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/06/deep-shot-
uses-c...](http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/06/deep-shot-uses-camera-
to-move-application-states-between-pc-phone.ars) (via
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2665639>)

------
pflats
Just a heads-up for folks who can't/don't want to watch a video right now:

This is a link to a blog post with a video in it, not a direct link to a
video. (I was mislead by the [video] tag; it's from the original blog post.)

~~~
sbisker
OP or admin: Please change the link desc; i purposely don't click on links
with [video] when I don't want to accidentially load an auto-play video (or
just don't feel like watching video) but this was a good read. Thanks.

------
nburger
The article seems to imply that you need a desktop app installed to extract
fully-qualified URLs from the open application. I wonder why a better
alternative wouldn't be to embed an encoded URL as part of the webpage itself,
have the phone extract the URL from the image? Essentially a steganography-
meets-QR code approach.

------
arethuza
That makes my experiments with QR codes look a bit feeble!

